# Kernels & CM10



## TuxDroid (Apr 19, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone would be willing to share some opinions about why I might want to run a kernel other than the baked in one. I am looking for tangible reasons that I could verify if I ran the same kernel. Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

try FrancoKernel!


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

Same reason why you would install twin turbo on a car... 

G NEXUS


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

fcisco13 said:


> Same reason why you would install twin turbo on a car...
> 
> G NEXUS


Because racecar!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Because another kernel has a feature you want that the included kernel does not. Same reason you flash ROMs.


----------



## TuxDroid (Apr 19, 2012)

kevincat3556 said:


> Because racecar!


Please, share details. What exactly are the benefits? I am looking for more than just it seems this or that, I am looking for things that are measurable or verifiable. Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DRod2169 (Jun 6, 2011)

Kernels aren't necessarily for features.

Some kernels offer different functionality (network modules for example) that another kernel may not, that may fit your particular need.

The most obvious reason to flash other kernels is for an increase of performance and battery life. Some provide greater (maybe not greater, but different) tweaks than others. There's different theories behind building kernels, and no one kernel is ever made the same.


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Imoyseyen lean kernel I hope I spelled that right

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Different I/O scheduler, different CPU governor, different memory management, more supported file systems, overclocking, etc. The kernel included with CM will likely never be bleeding edge or have 5 million different features as it is geared towards stability and usability. The more stuff you add, the less likely it is to remain stable as you have that many more things to have problems.


----------



## jesusice (Aug 3, 2011)

TuxDroid said:


> I was wondering if anyone would be willing to share some opinions about why I might want to run a kernel other than the baked in one. I am looking for tangible reasons that I could verify if I ran the same kernel. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Personally, I prefer the CM kernel over all others. The only reason I myself might use a different kernel is for Ezekeel's high performance audio mod. It does makes music heard thru headphones much better.


----------



## TuxDroid (Apr 19, 2012)

jesusice said:


> The only reason I myself might use a different kernel is for Ezekeel's high performance audio mod. It does makes music heard thru headphones much better.


In what way does it make the music better?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TuxDroid (Apr 19, 2012)

coldconfession13 said:


> Imoyseyen lean kernel I hope I spelled that right


What makes you like this one?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

TuxDroid said:


> In what way does it make the music better?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


If you expect every subjective benefit to be objectively quantified, you'll be waiting a very long time. With "making music better", this is probably what you're looking for in terms of an explanation: http://createdigital...oodness-today/. I can't speak directly to that kernel, but the only thing that matters is the _subjective _experience. If you install the kernel and you can't discerne a difference - is it better?

Kernels I would consider "good" seem to improve UI response and general application performance while providing acceptable battery life. They may also benchmark better because they're overclocked or have an I/O that improves the score. None of that matters though if you don't perceive it to be better. All kernels have their claimed perks (improved battery life, performance, color, sound, etc). If you install one and you perceive the claimed improvement, it will probably be "better". It's difficult to objectively and absolutely quantify these benefits though so you'll not find much beyond user perception. You should experiment with various kernels and see what you think.


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

Simple.. they offer different benefits.. and every processor is different.. so yours is going function a little different then mine....
If you wanna know the difference.. read the op of the different kernels.. they'll tell what's in them

Cellar Door

"Who are you people and where is my horse?"


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

the interactive x governor is awesome. I find it stable and keeps the kernel updated with latest source of course you can argue isn't always better but I haven't had any issues with this kernel.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I suggest you try different ones, some drastically improve battery, some improve performance, just more fun of the a Nexus device.


----------



## jesusice (Aug 3, 2011)

TuxDroid said:


> In what way does it make the music better?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Increased dynamic range. Like listening to vinyl vs MP3.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

What is placebo?


----------



## jesusice (Aug 3, 2011)

nhat said:


> What is placebo?


?


----------



## TuxDroid (Apr 19, 2012)

jesusice said:


> Increased dynamic range. Like listening to vinyl vs MP3.


Thanks for answering my question instead of ranting. I truly appreciate it.

As for the subjective things, I get all that. The reason I am being specific with my questions is that I really want to hear about the parts / features that make users choose and enjoy their kernels. In no way am I trying to be disrespectful, I just can't translate "kernel X is great" or "feature Y is super" into a something that I might want to look for while reading all the kernel OP's. Anyone who feels strongly about one of them must have a reason. That reason is what may help me or someone else make an informed decision.

Thanks for all the feedback so far, keep it coming 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

TuxDroid said:


> Please, share details. What exactly are the benefits? I am looking for more than just it seems this or that, I am looking for things that are measurable or verifiable. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Some phones just dont like certain kernels. Lots of people on here love Franco's kernel, my phone runs terrible with it. Same with Trinity but to a lesser extent. Yet my phone runs great on Popcorn and Faux's. None of them are bad, just that some dont work well for me.


----------



## TuxDroid (Apr 19, 2012)

charlie_c said:


> With "making music better", this is probably what you're looking for in terms of an explanation: http://createdigital...oodness-today/.


This part of your post was quite helpful, thank you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

TuxDroid said:


> This part of your post was quite helpful, thank you.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You may have mistook my post as being (as I think you may have referred to it) a rant. If so, I apologize, but I was being very honest. All I'm saying is, you need to try the different kernels to see what you experience.

With the example of increasing dynamic range (which is basically the difference between the softest and loudest parts of the music), why exactly is that good? What if you _over_ compensate for the compression of the music you're listening to, and you perceive the audio playback to be worse, not better, than it was before (see this)? What if it makes it harder to listen to the particular kind of music _you_ like because that music has larger loud/quiet peaks and it's always either too loud or too quiet?

It's the same thing with kernels that change colors - which is best? Cooler temperature or warmer temperature? Higher contrast or less high contrast?

What about specific technical features, like Forcing Fast Charge or enabling/disabled Fsync? These have benefits and drawbacks and neither are objectively 'better'.

What if any or all of the benefits came with altered battery consumption? Would you endure that to get features you enjoy? Or put up with features you don't want to get improved battery life?

All I'm saying is that what is good to one person is not good to another. I love coffee. My wife hates it. It doesn't make it good or bad. I can tell you all the reasons I like coffee, but ultimately you might find it's not for you once you actually try it. Asking an open-ended question and getting subjective responses will not shed any light on what your own subjective opinion will end up being.


----------

